# Bubba Kush X OG Kush grow journal-(Greenthumb Seeds)



## Dr Gruber (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,
Dr Greenthumb sent me a tester pack of his new Bubba X OG kush to journal from seed to smoke. So here we go again.......

I soaked them in water and they are ready to go into paper towel...1 of them already has a tap root from just 8 hrs in water.

These will get run in Pro Mix soil, starting off in 1 gal pots and finishing in a 5 gal Lowes bucket. 
Nutes- Jacks Classic- Orchid Special (30-10-10) All Purpose (20-20-20) and
Blossom Booster (10-30-20)

Veg Lights- Start under t-8 then under 250 MH(vertical) and finish under 400MH (vertical).

Flower Lights- 1-600 watt HPS
2-400 watt HPS all hung vertically.
Total of 1400 watts.


All questions and comments welcome.......


----------



## medicine21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool man, I'm on board. Good luck!

How many plants you gonna grow in this setup?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 15, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Cool man, I'm on board. Good luck!
> 
> How many plants you gonna grow in this setup?


 
Im going with 4 for right now. I am thinking about waiting a bit and germming a few more to cycle them in, or going with a few Sour Diesel clones.
hmmmmm???????


----------



## Cptn (Jun 15, 2011)

Pulling up the hammock. Wanna relax while these beauties grow


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be following this one as well. Bubba Kush x OG sounds great!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 15, 2011)

Cptn said:


> Pulling up the hammock. Wanna relax while these beauties grow





bongmarley2009 said:


> I'll be following this one as well. Bubba Kush x OG sounds great!


Glad to have you along!

Im very excited about this one. Ive been wanting Doc's OG and his Bubba for awhile and couldnt decide which one to get...now I get them both in one!


----------



## golddog (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll watch - I love the Bubba Kush


----------



## greengenez (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds like a tasty mix. Im in. (of course)


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a problem with these...I dried them out on my heat mat...ooopppppps. I have started some more and will keep this updated. At this point i have two that have cracked the dirt but are going slow and have just now started the process on 2 more.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 23, 2011)

The two new ones have tap roots less then 24 hrs after starting the process.


----------



## medicine21 (Jun 23, 2011)

ah shucks. good thing you got more beans, bro.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are the two that survived out of the firstbatch...they were going slow until yesterday when the growth started going again. And, the two new ones started less then 2 days ago, both had tap roots in less then 24 hrs and one has now cracked the dirt.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 28, 2011)

after a slow start they are starting to roll....


----------



## Cptn (Jul 7, 2011)

Update please Doc. This has my complete attention


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 7, 2011)

Cptn said:


> Update please Doc. This has my complete attention


Sorry, ive been busy with a harvest and havent been keeping up. I will get some pictures up tomorrow. They are looking good!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 8, 2011)

From left to right and top to bottom, plants 1,2,3,and 4 in the order in which they germmed.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 18, 2011)

from left to right and top to bottom...plants 1,2,3,and 4.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 18, 2011)

Overhead shots of plants in the same order...1,2,3,and 4.


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks great, man. Gonna be another vert grow? How much wattage in veg/flower?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 18, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Looks great, man. Gonna be another vert grow? How much wattage in veg/flower?


Yep, going vert again.
I started them off under some t-8's and then under a 250 MH and now they are under a 400MH. In flower they will have 1-600 HPS and 2-400 hps for a total of 1400 watts.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought i should mention the new veg light schedule im using.
I heard about it on a Medical Marijuana radio show 2 weeks ago. Its called the 12-1 light schedule and it goes like this.
1) 12 hrs on
2) 5.5 hrs off
3) 1 hr on
4) 5.5 hrs off

I then went and read a bunch of journals where people have been using it with great results. I switched these plants to the 12-1 schedule about 6 days ago and they seem pretty happy now.
Anyone ever tried this?​


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I thought i should mention the new veg light schedule im using.
> I heard about it on a Medical Marijuana radio show 2 weeks ago. Its called the 12-1 light schedule and it goes like this.
> 1) 12 hrs on
> 2) 5.5 hrs off
> ...


I heard about this too, but never tried it. Aside from using less power what are the advantages that were stated for 12-1 vs 18-6?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 20, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> I heard about this too, but never tried it. Aside from using less power what are the advantages that were stated for 12-1 vs 18-6?


Other then the electricity costs of 13 hrs of light VS 18 hrs of light they mentioned that having the power consumption interrupted helps to confuse Cops who might be looking at high electic use. They also said it makes the palnt healthier but I dont know about that.


----------



## hobart (Jul 25, 2011)

won't that stress the plants and make go all freeky deeky hermie on ya?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 25, 2011)

hobart said:


> won't that stress the plants and make go all freeky deeky hermie on ya?


They dont seem stressed at all so far. Actually look rather healthy...or are you refering to the flower schedule?


----------



## Cptn (Jul 31, 2011)

How bout some pics Doc?
you are at 5 weeks now on the second batch of sprouts right? (popped above ground on 6/24)


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 31, 2011)

Cptn said:


> How bout some pics Doc?
> you are at 5 weeks now on the second batch of sprouts right? (popped above ground on 6/24)


I will have some up tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 1, 2011)

Plant# 1...about 18 inches tall.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 1, 2011)

plant# 2 ...about 14 inches tall.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 1, 2011)

plant #3 ..about 15 inches tall


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 1, 2011)

plant # 4 about 15 inches tall.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 1, 2011)

Lookin nice Doc.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 1, 2011)

Cptn said:


> Lookin nice Doc.


Thank you!


----------



## medicine21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, looks good! How's the 12/1 veg schedule working out? And how many days from breaking ground now?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 2, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Yep, looks good! How's the 12/1 veg schedule working out? And how many days from breaking ground now?


Its been about 39 days for the two seeds that i germed after the first two. I lost track of when i germmed the first two but it was about 10 days before the others.

12/1 seems to be working just fine. The plants look really healthy and they are staying in veg.

I have pistils on the first two plants and after the other two show them it will be close to flower time. I have heard that Bubba needs some extra veg time for it to yeild a decent amount. I willl probably let them get close to 30 inches tall before i switch.

I now have them vegging under 1-400 MH and 1- 400 HPS for extra light and they are all in 5 gal lowes buckets and will finish in them.


----------



## MikeSativa (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking good as always DrGruber.

Im really falling in Love with DrGreenthumbs gear. So much genuine genitics. Cant wait to grow it for myself.

Cant wait to see the look on these ladys faces ! lol


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 8, 2011)

MikeSativa said:


> Looking good as always DrGruber.
> 
> Im really falling in Love with DrGreenthumbs gear. So much genuine genitics. Cant wait to grow it for myself.
> 
> Cant wait to see the look on these ladys faces ! lol


Thanks again!

Do you know what you are getting from Greenthumb?


----------



## medicine21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like Bubba Kush is available again at Dr. Greenthumb. "Tastiest smoke on earth"? Gruber, can you confirm?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 8, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Looks like Bubba Kush is available again at Dr. Greenthumb. "Tastiest smoke on earth"? Gruber, can you confirm?


Thats great news...been waiting for that to happen. I just took a look at the Greenthumb site and it looks like you are correct...I may shoot Doc an email and ask about it.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 16, 2011)

I took cuts from all plants today and after a day or two to recover I will flip them to 12-12.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 18, 2011)

The flower room has been prepared and they make the switch to 12-12 tonight. They will be flowered under 1-600 watt HPS and 2- 400 watt HPS lights hung vertically.

As of right now the plants height and width are as follows......

P1- 39 inches Tall and 39 wide.

P2- 34.5 tall 33 wide.

P3- 33 tall 33 wide

P4-38 tall 39 wide


I will count tomorrow as day one....let the countdown begin


----------



## greengenez (Aug 19, 2011)

Love a good count down.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 21, 2011)

update please doc.
some pics of the girls would be nice.
thnx


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 21, 2011)

Cptn said:


> update please doc.
> some pics of the girls would be nice.
> thnx


Hey ....im very sorry. I thought i put pics up on the 10th of this month but i guess i didnt.
I will get those ones up and take some more soon.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 21, 2011)

These pics were taken on the 10th of August...sorry for the delay.
I will get new shots up tomorrow.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Doc. Very bushy  Can't wait to see the stretch. I am sure they are actin up about now.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 21, 2011)

Cptn said:


> Thanks Doc. Very bushy  Can't wait to see the stretch. I am sure they are actin up about now.


yes they are...


----------



## scarhole2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking good Doc!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 22, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> Looking good Doc!


You're Back!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 22, 2011)

Plant # 1..........


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 22, 2011)

Plant # 2........


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 22, 2011)

plant # 3...........


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 22, 2011)

plant # 4................


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking good! Sounds like a fantastic cross.


----------



## scarhole2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice to see you again Doc
The ladys look great.

Wanna see my outdoor Chemo Iranians?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 22, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> Nice to see you again Doc
> The ladys look great.
> 
> Wanna see my outdoor Chemo Iranians?


yep...post em up.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 22, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Looking good! Sounds like a fantastic cross.


thanks.......it sounds good to me too!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 22, 2011)

Beast mode plants. Do you find that having vertical lights helps a bunch?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 22, 2011)

subbbed lookin tight...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 23, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Beast mode plants. Do you find that having vertical lights helps a bunch?


yes...it seems that more of the plant recieves light this way.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 23, 2011)

Joedank said:


> subbbed lookin tight...


 
Thanks...glad to have you along.


----------



## scarhole2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> yep...post em up.


 
I have 2 outdoors, about 3.5 ft tall.
I Toped for multiple colas an so they would be easier camo.
About 1/3 the way done.







Did you hear about Doc Greenthumbs new improved Bubba kush?
Its Pre98 x Katsu.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 23, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> Did you hear about Doc Greenthumbs new improved Bubba kush?
> Its Pre98 x Katsu.


I saw that he had the Bubba back but i didnt know that it was Pre98 x katsu.
Does he list it on his site that way? How did you find that out?


----------



## scarhole2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Friend at thc farmer just bought em 2 days ago.
Doc told him that when he bought em.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 23, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> Friend at thc farmer just bought em 2 days ago.
> Doc told him that when he bought em.


Cool...will he be running a journal?


----------



## scarhole2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, or tell logic sees it an bans him. Lol
his name is ProdigyGrower.
I'll get you the link when it's up. 
He's vary talented.

I also got a outdoor Chemo Iranian journal up there.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 23, 2011)

i think i saw that one.
im banned at the farm but go there from time to time under a friends name.


----------



## Prodigygrower (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks SCarhole2 I try real hard! I deff will do a journal jus might not put it under dr greenthumbs name i have a 400 credit at thc bay so i dnt want to get banned and loose all that grib. Dr Gruber I've ben following your grow nicely done I almost bought a pack of the og bubba but i wanted to see how your's turned out first so i went with the new bubba pre 98 x katsu and the chem 4 I thought they were just s1's of the K cut until doc told me that yesterday he said that it will beef up the yield quite a bit witch i can see how the structure and stretch from the katsu and the bigger nuggs from the pre 98. I have a pre98 in flower now from the cali con its just wierd looking so i hope it turns out dank i poped 3 more of the pre98 s1's to try to find another pheno I also popped some white fire x bubba bx2 so those should be some dank. I've had a account here for a while just dnt post much but I'll more than likely do my Dr Greenthumb grow logs here for you'll all to see any way hope all is well stay frosty guys and grow safe peace!!


----------



## greengenez (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> i think i saw that one.
> im banned at the farm but go there from time to time under a friends name.


Couldn't find the dont like button.Lol


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 23, 2011)

Prodigygrower said:


> Thanks SCarhole2 I try real hard! I deff will do a journal jus might not put it under dr greenthumbs name i have a 400 credit at thc bay so i dnt want to get banned and loose all that grib. Dr Gruber I've ben following your grow nicely done I almost bought a pack of the og bubba but i wanted to see how your's turned out first so i went with the new bubba pre 98 x katsu and the chem 4 I thought they were just s1's of the K cut until doc told me that yesterday he said that it will beef up the yield quite a bit witch i can see how the structure and stretch from the katsu and the bigger nuggs from the pre 98. I have a pre98 in flower now from the cali con its just wierd looking so i hope it turns out dank i poped 3 more of the pre98 s1's to try to find another pheno I also popped some white fire x bubba bx2 so those should be some dank. I've had a account here for a while just dnt post much but I'll more than likely do my Dr Greenthumb grow logs here for you'll all to see any way hope all is well stay frosty guys and grow safe peace!!


Thanks!
Look forward to your journals.


----------



## scarhole2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey doc. 
I've seen alot of growers using house fans underneath their open fixture bulbs.
Supposed to lower the heat allowing for closer Placement.
Supposed to kick ass?
You ought to check it out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 24, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> Hey doc.
> I've seen alot of growers using house fans underneath their open fixture bulbs.
> Supposed to lower the heat allowing for closer Placement.
> Supposed to kick ass?
> You ought to check it out.


I have a turbo fan under each light and i can get a 400 watt light about 6 inches away from plants without burning them.


----------



## scarhole2 (Aug 24, 2011)

So it does work.
Cool!

Guys talked like it can replace cool tubes in some grow rms.
Hell I thought it was something new , lol.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 24, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> So it does work.
> Cool!
> 
> Guys talked like it can replace cool tubes in some grow rms.
> Hell I thought it was something new , lol.


I got it from this guy..........https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html


----------



## Mr.Detroit (Aug 24, 2011)

I havent been on RIU in months... I just ordered these seeds I will be tuning in. I currently grow bubba kush that we got clones of back in 2008 from a teacher at oaksterdam in the undercurrent 8XL. I have grow journals on the farm my name on there is QuarterbackMo. I am hoping to find a pheno that looks smells and tastes like the bubba with the og yield and og kick in the ass plus a little lemon scent. I hope I get lucky... anyway nice journal I am watching this close.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks Mr detroit.............I will take a look on the farm and check out what you've got going. Let us know how yours do.


----------



## Mr.Detroit (Aug 31, 2011)

wheres the update?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 31, 2011)

Mr.Detroit said:


> wheres the update?


I do an update each week of flower. I did the first one on day 4 of week 1, tomorrow will be day 14 and I will be putting up pictures then. From there I will put them up every 7 days, so updates will be on day 21, 28,35 etc, etc.
Sorry for the long wait but it gets better from here on out.


----------



## Mr.Detroit (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweet... Im tuned in tuned in


----------



## Prodigygrower (Sep 1, 2011)

thats whats up I can't wait!!!! I just popped 2 of doc's chem 4's and 1 of the pre98 bubba x katsu bubba so we will see how those go I will be posting a thread on here of these 2 strains and also doc's Chem13 witch he is having me test for him so I'm super excited about those. I thought i saw your journal of chem 13 didnt you grow them out as well or am i wrong. Either way its gonna be sick can't wait to see the new pics hommie grow safe peace.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 1, 2011)

Prodigygrower said:


> thats whats up I can't wait!!!! I just popped 2 of doc's chem 4's and 1 of the pre98 bubba x katsu bubba so we will see how those go I will be posting a thread on here of these 2 strains and also doc's Chem13 witch he is having me test for him so I'm super excited about those. I thought i saw your journal of chem 13 didnt you grow them out as well or am i wrong. Either way its gonna be sick can't wait to see the new pics hommie grow safe peace.


No...ive never done the Chem 13...sounds good! let us know when you put up the journal.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 1, 2011)

Group Shot....starting to overgrow my room.
Followed by Plant # 1.................


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 1, 2011)

Plant #2.
Sorry about the bad pictures.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 1, 2011)

Plant # 3...the smallest but the best smelling so far.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 1, 2011)

Plant # 4...........

I had to tie this one and P1 up to pull the branches in a little. If i let them go they are over 50 inches wide and growing.


When I handled these plants during veg the smell of coffee and mixed goodness comes out very strong. It may be a stronger veg smell then any other Ive done????

Im getting very excited about these!


----------



## Mr.Detroit (Sep 1, 2011)

Excellent update thanks dr gruber they look awesome bro.


----------



## Prodigygrower (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks great kinda makes me wish I would of bought these instead of the pre98 bubba x katsu bubba. I'm just gonna wait until yours are finished and then figure out if I want these or not. Oh great job on these i love the structure I prolly missed this but are these fast veging did the ghost speed up the veg time by quite a bit?? they look great so far nice node spacing and looks like quite a lot of bud site looks like she will be a pretty good yielder. any way can't wait to see these done great job keep it up peace.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr.Detroit said:


> Excellent update thanks dr gruber they look awesome bro.


Thanks Detroit!



Prodigygrower said:


> Looks great kinda makes me wish I would of bought these instead of the pre98 bubba x katsu bubba. I'm just gonna wait until yours are finished and then figure out if I want these or not. Oh great job on these i love the structure I prolly missed this but are these fast veging did the ghost speed up the veg time by quite a bit?? they look great so far nice node spacing and looks like quite a lot of bud site looks like she will be a pretty good yielder. any way can't wait to see these done great job keep it up peace.


When i popped these I had a few problems like drying out the first 2 seeds on my heat mat. The others survived but had a very slow start. Because of that the veg time was thrown off and I lost count of the days. After that they did seem to veg quickly and got very big.....the "making it rain" technique that I learned from Riddleme works very well and that makes the plants huge, maybe to huge. Im running out of space in my flower room...gonna have to tie these up.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought i would pop this up for anyone who may be interested.....................



Feeding Schedule--------

Plant -1

8/4/2011---Fed with 334ppm of Jacks 20-20-20
8/8/20011---Rain (flush with water PH'ed to 5.8
8/11/2011---Fed with 410ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/13/2011---305ppm Jacks 30-10-10. (slight yellowing so hit it with higher N)
8/16/2011---Rain (water PH'ed to 5.8
8/18/2011---569ppm Jacks 20-20-20
Flower---------
8/20/2011---395ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/22/2011---Plain Tap Water
8/23/2011---285ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/24/11---Rain (ph to 5.8
8/26/11---720ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/27/11---500ppm Jacks 30-10-10 (slight yellowing)
8/28/11---Water
8/29/11---water----notice slight leaf tip burn after heavy feeding
8/30/11---Rain (ph to 5.8
9/1/11---450ppm Jacks 10-30-20




Plant --2

8/3/2011---347ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/5/2011---Rain (water Ph'ed to 5.8
8/7/2011---417ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/9/2011---410ppm Jacks 20-20-20
(Yellowing more then other plants...hit it with higher N)
8/11/2011---306ppm Jacks 30-10-10
8/13//2011---497ppm 30-10-10
(Yellowing gone)
8/17/2011---Rain (Ph'ed to 5.8
Flower------------
8/19/2011---575ppm 20-20-20
8/21/2011---455ppm 20-20-20
8/23/11---285ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/24/11---Rain (ph-5.8
8/26/11---720ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/27/11---500ppm jacks 30-10-10 (yellowing)
8/28/11---Water
8/29/11---Water---slight leaf tip burn
8/30/11---Rain (ph 5.8
9/1/11---450ppm Jacks 10-30-20


Plant # 3

8/5/11---350ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/9/11---410ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/11/11---300ppm Jacks 30-10-10 (yellowing)
8/13/11---427ppm Jacks 30-10-10
8/17/11---Rain (ph 5.8
Flower------------
8/20/11---595ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/22/11---400ppm Jacks 30-10-10
8/25/11---Rain (ph 5.8
8/27/11---700ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/28/11---520ppm Jacks 30-10-10 (yellowing)
8/31/11---Rain (ph 5.8----------leaf tip burn


Plant # 4

8/4/11---310ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/7/11---Rain (ph 5.8
8/10/11---410ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/11/11---250ppm Jacks 30-10-10 (yellowing)
8/13/11---320ppm Jacks 30-10-10
8/16/11---Rain (ph 5.8
8/18/11---579ppm Jacks 20-20-20
Flower--------
8/20/11---450ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/21/11---Water
8/22/11---Water
8/23/11--- 310ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/24/11---Rain (ph 5.8
8/26/11---722ppm Jacks 20-20-20
8/28/11---500ppm Jacks 30-10-10 (yellowing)
8/29/11---water---slight leaf tip burn
8/30/11----Rain (ph 5.8


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the detailed Nute - rain/flush info doc.

Do you give a controlled Amount in gallons or just saturate tell heavy?

Have you noticed a delay in flower when using jacks 1-1-1 ratio in early flower?
I have a lemonskunk that went 8 weeks 12/12 an apparently wouldnt flower hard tell I cut back N.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 4, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> Love the detailed Nute - rain/flush info doc.
> 
> Do you give a controlled Amount in gallons or just saturate tell heavy?
> 
> ...


Thanks Scar!
For the "rain" its as many gals as it takes to get the PPM level down to about 200 or so.
For nute feeding I use a about a gallon and a half for the 5 gal lowes bucket.

Havent had any problems yet with the 1-1-1 ratio...as a matter of fact I have run plants the entire grow with that 1-1-1 ratio and it has worked well.But.....i have heard of the problem you mentioned.


----------



## hobart (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> They dont seem stressed at all so far. Actually look rather healthy...or are you refering to the flower schedule?


Apologies for the delay, yes the lighting schedule is what i was referring to.


----------



## hobart (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Group Shot....starting to overgrow my room.
> Followed by Plant # 1.................


 They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Doc
Prodigy grower @ The Farm germed some chemd4xg13, an improved bubba- pre98 x katsu.
Can't wait to see how it compares with his Alien gear.
Should be a great show.
Check it out ....
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/showthread.php?p=692505#post692505


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 8, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> Doc
> Prodigy grower @ The Farm germed some chemd4xg13, an improved bubba- pre98 x katsu.
> Can't wait to see how it compares with his Alien gear.
> Should be a great show.
> ...


Thanks...it saves me the time looking for it.


----------



## Prodigygrower (Sep 8, 2011)

What up Dr. G I just posted a thread for my dr green thumb seeds in here I'd put a link but I don't know how it's called pridigy's dr Greenthumb test grow the girls look gray by the way pace


----------



## greengenez (Sep 9, 2011)

Lookin good Gruber. 
I just germed 5 the dope (hopin that it really deserves the name). 
I like the rain system your using, seems like good science.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 9, 2011)

I had a very tough day and night yesterday. Pain issues wasted much of my day and kept me awake most of the night. I meant to get pictures up yesterday but sitting in front of my computer was too hard.
I took these shots yesterday on day 21 but I couldnt lift or move the pots to get pictures of individual plants like i usually do.
I feel much better to start my day today so i will probably be medicating all day to keep it in check.


----------



## r1tony (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow man. +rep and subbed. Nice freaking plants my man, you do have a green thumb. My mouth is watering, where is this strain available I want some!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 9, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Wow man. +rep and subbed. Nice freaking plants my man, you do have a green thumb. My mouth is watering, where is this strain available I want some!


Thanks!
You get them from Dr Greenthumb.......http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


----------



## r1tony (Sep 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thanks!
> You get them from Dr Greenthumb.......http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


JFK! 200 bucks for 2 seeds. Does his wife drop them off and offer an blow job too?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 9, 2011)

r1tony said:


> JFK! 200 bucks for 2 seeds. Does his wife drop them off and offer an blow job too?


I dont know about that but I do know some people would still complain about it anyway.


----------



## OGMan (Sep 9, 2011)

r1tony said:


> JFK! 200 bucks for 2 seeds. Does his wife drop them off and offer an blow job too?


They're $200 for 11 seeds


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 9, 2011)

r1tony said:


> So much fail..
> 
> G13 &#9792; (Original Neville's Cut) - (Feminized) - (G13F) : $200 usd ($200 cad) 2 seeds per packet.
> 
> No STFU.. back to the thread.


I hate that stupid right wing saying..."epic fail" and all the 'fail' variations. Please keep ths thread to what its about, Bubba Kush X OG Kush and not a trolls attempt to fuck up my journal. If you cant play by the rules im not above having all your posts removed and you banned from posting in this journal.


----------



## Prodigygrower (Sep 13, 2011)

You Tell them Dr. G


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 15, 2011)

So it looks like i have 2 plants of the same phenotype(P1&4) which are Bubba Dom, 1 plant that leans to the OG side(p3) maybe 70%-30% and 1 plant(p2) that could be a 50-50 mix. But Im just guessing on that so im just gonna have to wait and see.
Here they are................


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking great! Hows the smell on them so far?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 15, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Looking great! Hows the smell on them so far?


Very Strong!
My Caregiver just built me a new charcoal filter in anticipation of just how stinky these are going to be. It is twice the size as my last filter and seems to be working well. I smell some coffee odors...a little lemon and very musty/spicy. This is right up my alley...cant wait.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2011)

Sound/ looks nice bro .are you keeping clones? Og Dom looks tight on the nodes witch is rare and cool! Like the updates


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 15, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Sound/ looks nice bro .are you keeping clones? Og Dom looks tight on the nodes witch is rare and cool! Like the updates


yep...i took clones of all.........thanks!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 15, 2011)

Stay tuned....I will be starting an Oh Zone journal which is Chemo x OG Kush....should be a good one. I will post a link.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is the link to my new journal........OH Zone.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/467531-dr-greenthumbs-oh-zone-chemo.html


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 19, 2011)

I got fricken mites again...this time in the flower room. Crap!
I only had them in my veg room but i got them under control and havent seen any in at least 2 or 3 weeks. I hate spraying plants this large......so far they are only on one plant but i will treat them all anyway.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 19, 2011)

Mighty wash, man. Works wonders, don't know if you've ever used it. Kills mites and eggs quick, and it's non toxic, you can use it until day of harvest. I used it once and it annihilated them little bastards.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Mighty wash, man. Works wonders, don't know if you've ever used it. Kills mites and eggs quick, and it's non toxic, you can use it until day of harvest. I used it once and it annihilated them little bastards.


Never heard of it....Im going to the store right now...i'll see if they have it. How do you apply it?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 19, 2011)

Spray tops and bottoms of leaves. I used my hand too to help get the bottoms. A gallon treats something like 15 or 20 plants a couple of different times if it's even needed more than once. I used it on 8 decent sized ones and I have way more than half left. I had to order mine on ebay, the stores around me didn't carry it. Once I got it they were deader than dead.


----------



## Nynexx (Sep 19, 2011)

light shock for 1 hr you'll have a butt load of seeds dude... thats like turning on a light when your sleeping, * you wake up and your pissed you cant see.* some with the plant will stress the hell out of it!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 19, 2011)

Nynexx said:


> light shock for 1 hr you'll have a butt load of seeds dude... thats like turning on a light when your sleeping, * you wake up and your pissed you cant see.* some with the plant will stress the hell out of it!


What are you talking about?...oh the light schedule...right?
It is only during Veg that you do that...no light shock at all. Plants looked great all through veg and not a male flower to be found now.


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Man that sux about the mites doc
I fought a 3 month battle with em an lost.
I had to go scorched earth on em an clean it out an start fresh.

But now I'd recommend hotshot Nopest strips an Imidocloprid / Bayer advanced.
It's synthetic nicotine, an systemic an recommended to me by UncleBen.
one treatment in soil is deadliy to small bugs in parts per BILLION as the plant aborbs it
Both are safe in flower


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 20, 2011)

scarhole2 said:


> Man that sux about the mites doc
> I fought a 3 month battle with em an lost.
> I had to go scorched earth on em an clean it out an start fresh.
> 
> ...


Never heard of that Imidocloprid before...i will look into it. I got some Hot Shots and the Mighty Wash that Capt Sticky recommended...sprayed them yesterday and await results.
Anything Uncles Ben says I listen too...so i will be checking that out....thanks!


----------



## scarhole2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's a link 
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/311959-silver-bullet-outdoor-insect-pest.html


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 20, 2011)

Hot Damn this smells good!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm back!
Whoot!

How does it smell?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 21, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I'm back!
> Whoot!
> 
> How does it smell?


Coffee...Musty spicey goodness.....with a hint of lemon.
If she tastes like she smells then I have found the plant Ive been looking for for awhile. My old favorite plant that i havent smoked in years was called Oregon Dog Shit and while its not exactly the same its in the same family of smells.Cant wait..........


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 22, 2011)

Halfway there................


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great doc.

Ps -Your inbox is full.


----------



## blaze1camp (Sep 26, 2011)

lookin real nice i did a test of his 747's...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 26, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Looks great doc.
> 
> Ps -Your inbox is full.


Thanks...i cleared a little space in pm box.



blaze1camp said:


> lookin real nice i did a test of his 747's...


I would love to see those...any links?
How was it?


----------



## blissfest (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks nice! 

I just ordered a pack of his Ghost cut OG s1's, they were on sale for $150, have you grown or heard anything about it?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 27, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> I just ordered a pack of his Ghost cut OG s1's, they were on sale for $150, have you grown or heard anything about it?


i havent grown it yet but there are a few guys around here that did and said it was great....I think Racerboy is one of them.


----------



## blissfest (Sep 28, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> i havent grown it yet but there are a few guys around here that did and said it was great....I think Racerboy is one of them.


Yeah, I have heard good things, cant wait to grow her.

I'll be watchin your BubbaXOG grow, I might have to try her too


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 28, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Yeah, I have heard good things, cant wait to grow her.
> 
> I'll be watchin your BubbaXOG grow, I might have to try her too


Thanks.....these girls smell so good that im sure the OG will too. Id like to run the straight Bubba and the Og to compare to these someday.So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Mr.Detroit (Sep 28, 2011)

Just curious has anybody found out what the lineage is behind this bubba og? Is it the new pre 98/katsu bubba x ghost? katsu bubba x ghost? some other bubba or other og? When I called the doc they said it was a 75% indica 25% sativa hybrid of bubba and og and that when grown out its like a fine medium of the 2. They said cuttings at 8-12" finish out around 30 inches and the expected yield is approx 2lbs per light. 

@ Dr.Gruber...
Does all of that seem about right to you so far? I started my journal on the farm of these mine are just now on their second set of leaves I got 100% germ rate and 75% survival rate out of 4 its been about a week. Ill give #4 a few more days before I just let it go and cover that hole up. I might start one here too because of yours so everybody can get some comparison in. I grow in hydro too so that should be cool with the 2 different mediums. Your looking good on here bro keep it up.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2011)

Mr.Detroit said:


> Just curious has anybody found out what the lineage is behind this bubba og? Is it the new pre 98/katsu bubba x ghost? katsu bubba x ghost? some other bubba or other og? When I called the doc they said it was a 75% indica 25% sativa hybrid of bubba and og and that when grown out its like a fine medium of the 2. They said cuttings at 8-12" finish out around 30 inches and the expected yield is approx 2lbs per light.
> 
> @ Dr.Gruber...
> Does all of that seem about right to you so far? I started my journal on the farm of these mine are just now on their second set of leaves I got 100% germ rate and 75% survival rate out of 4 its been about a week. Ill give #4 a few more days before I just let it go and cover that hole up. I might start one here too because of yours so everybody can get some comparison in. I grow in hydro too so that should be cool with the 2 different mediums. Your looking good on here bro keep it up.


I never asked but I thought it was the new pre98/Katsu of Docs crossed with his Ghost Cut OG...pretty sure thats what it is.

Not sure what 2lb's per light means...are they talking 1000 watters? 
Out of my 4 plants 2 seem to be producers and 2 dont...at this point I dont think i will pull more then a few Oz's from the non-producers....the others should give me 5 at least, but I will have to wait and see.
I let mine veg up to be huge by my standards...but i would think if you flowered them at 12inches they would get no more then 30 inches tall. And...the 75%indica sounds right.

i would love for you to put your journal up here....lets compare..


----------



## TheGrotesque (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, just chiming in to compliment you on your grow. 

Everything looks to be filling in nicely.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2011)

TheGrotesque said:


> Hi, just chiming in to compliment you on your grow.
> 
> Everything looks to be filling in nicely.


Thanks!

They smell great too.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 29, 2011)

i like the vert setup mine gets done this week ... your resin content seems very high i may have too look into this seedcross. nice bro


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2011)

Joedank said:


> i like the vert setup mine gets done this week ... your resin content seems very high i may have too look into this seedcross. nice bro


Thanks....yeah the resin seems really high on these and they are very sticky.
Today is day 42...will get pics up soon.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2011)

Plant #1...............


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2011)

Plant #2...falling over.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2011)

Plant #3...the damaged one.

This problem started showing up right after I hit it with a medium dose of Bloom nutes....I also had mites and sprayed it with MightyWash at the same time. I have never used the MS before this so I dont know if it burned up from that, or the nutes??????????
None of the others have this problem and although they did also get sprayed for mites, I gave P3 the biggest dose.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2011)

Plant # 4...

All plants had to be tied up so I could move around in the garden and tend them. They are so wide that the room was almost unworkable, especially with a bad back. My caregiver came over and we just wrapped string around the branches to pull them upright.things are much better now!


----------



## Mr.Detroit (Sep 29, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I never asked but I thought it was the new pre98/Katsu of Docs crossed with his Ghost Cut OG...pretty sure thats what it is.
> 
> Not sure what 2lb's per light means...are they talking 1000 watters?
> Out of my 4 plants 2 seem to be producers and 2 dont...at this point I dont think i will pull more then a few Oz's from the non-producers....the others should give me 5 at least, but I will have to wait and see.
> ...


 Yeah Im thinking its the new bubba x ghost too. My people got some of his ghost when Im done with this Im gonna hit them up and compare the 2. The 2lb per light has to be 1000w lights if it was anything less that yield would be considered astronomical lol. Im sorry to see the number 3 get burnt up that sucks. The other ones look good though. What are your temps in the room right now? I cant remember if your using co2 or not. They look like they are gonna be kind of fluffy imo from the pics. I am about to go give mine their first dose of food right now I just gotta wait for my tub to get done filling with water. I made up my mind I am gonna start a journal but I am gonna do it under the quarterbackmo name if its available cuz mr.detroit was my rookie name lol I outgrew it though and QuarterbackMo would keep everything the same site to site.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 29, 2011)

Mr.Detroit said:


> Yeah Im thinking its the new bubba x ghost too. My people got some of his ghost when Im done with this Im gonna hit them up and compare the 2. The 2lb per light has to be 1000w lights if it was anything less that yield would be considered astronomical lol. Im sorry to see the number 3 get burnt up that sucks. The other ones look good though. What are your temps in the room right now? I cant remember if your using co2 or not. They look like they are gonna be kind of fluffy imo from the pics. I am about to go give mine their first dose of food right now I just gotta wait for my tub to get done filling with water. I made up my mind I am gonna start a journal but I am gonna do it under the quarterbackmo name if its available cuz mr.detroit was my rookie name lol I outgrew it though and QuarterbackMo would keep everything the same site to site.


plant 2 and 3 look kinda sativa fluffy and 1 and 4 look much tighter.
temps around 75.
no co2.

post up a link here when you get it going.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok I am about to right now under this name Ill brb with the link...


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Sep 29, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/471532-qb-does-bubba-x-og.html 

Check it out


----------



## blissfest (Sep 29, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thanks.....these girls smell so good that im sure the OG will too. Id like to run the straight Bubba and the Og to compare to these someday.So much to do, so little time.


To many great strains out there, and having to obey plant count makes it hard to get to all of them.

When I make room, I have a pack of Raskal's WhiteFire and White S1's that I want to run next to Doc's Ghost OG. It will be cool to compare the three strains together


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 3, 2011)

blissfest said:


> To many great strains out there, and having to obey plant count makes it hard to get to all of them.
> 
> When I make room, I have a pack of Raskal's WhiteFire and White S1's that I want to run next to Doc's Ghost OG. It will be cool to compare the three strains together


Same problem here....plant counts. I stick by them but it can be a huge pain in the ass...and then overages come into play...uggggghhhh!!! I have to give a bunch away to other patients to keep within limit, which i dont mind but........


----------



## greengenez (Oct 3, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Same problem here....plant counts. I stick by them but it can be a huge pain in the ass...and then overages come into play...uggggghhhh!!! I have to give a bunch away to other patients to keep within limit, which i dont mind but........


Hate plant count!!!! I'm counting on karma to pay for giving it away.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 3, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Hate plant count!!!! I'm counting on karma to pay for giving it away.


 I feel you 100% we are governed by the same group of retards I believe dr.g... I cant stand the fact everything is so shaky with the laws... its almost like they left it wide open so it will roll like if you dont have a good lawyer your fucked pretty much and if you do then you get off... I mean really how do they expect you to stay within legal numbers and you cant even do shit with the extras without a controversy coming up. 

The dispensary thing I can understand, they knew they weren't suppose to be opening those up. It looks bad in the community to the people who don't indulge in what we do, which there is a lot of, and those people need to be respected. I agree that it should also be treated like everything else as far as advertising goes where it should be left out of the eyes of little kids. And not all out in the open. There shouldn't be people advertising on every single page in a free magazine that any old person can pick up at a bunch of stores. People are abusing this law and pushing these peoples buttons and they are ruining it for us. If everybody was to stop advertising free delivery ads on craigslist and whatnot I'm sure people would be more open to expanding the limits because everybody is in check and nobody is getting carried away with it you know...


----------



## Apache (Oct 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Same problem here....plant counts. I stick by them but it can be a huge pain in the ass...and then overages come into play...uggggghhhh!!! I have to give a bunch away to other patients to keep within limit, which i dont mind but........


Do you know of any "The Dope" grow logs or smoke reports? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 4, 2011)

Apache said:


> Do you know of any "The Dope" grow logs or smoke reports? Thank you for sharing!


Here is one .........
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312067-dr-greenthumbs-dope-show-test.html

i dont remember the outcome but you can also look up journals from "Hobbes" and "pipedream".
You will see posts from pipedream in the link i gave you.

Hobbes called it an "instant classic".


----------



## greengenez (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 4 of the dope going now. 2 I will run straight through and 2 held back as mothers.
I've looked for a decent report. Not much out there.

I will start one today.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 5, 2011)

While tending the garden last week i brushed up against a branch and snapped the top bud off. So...i dried it and just sampled it and at 40 some days this is already really good!
15 to 20 days to go...cant wait!!!!


----------



## greengenez (Oct 6, 2011)

I put a link in my sig. Hope you ,and scarhole stop by, if not I'll still be banging at your door(lol).
Bubba x OG. You could prob. smoke the sprout and it would be tasty fire.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 6, 2011)

greengenez said:


> I put a link in my sig. Hope you ,and scarhole stop by, if not I'll still be banging at your door(lol).
> Bubba x OG. You could prob. smoke the sprout and it would be tasty fire.


i will be there....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 6, 2011)

At 49 days some of them almost look done..but i will wait them out.
Smell is fantastic!!!


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 6, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> At 49 days some of them almost look done..but i will wait them out.
> Smell is fantastic!!!


 Nice... whats it smell like? I just updated mine a second ago too.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 7, 2011)

QuarterbackMo said:


> Nice... whats it smell like? I just updated mine a second ago too.


A mix of Coffee, lemon spiceyness....


----------



## blissfest (Oct 7, 2011)

Killer Meds you got there dude! 

Your friends will be finding all kinds of reasons to stop by


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> A mix of Coffee, lemon spiceyness....


Nice! Whats it looking like your yield is going to be per plant?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 8, 2011)

QuarterbackMo said:


> Nice! Whats it looking like your yield is going to be per plant?


too hard to say....


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> too hard to say....


 Give it a guess...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

Look's fantastic Groob!


----------



## OGMan (Oct 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> At 49 days some of them almost look done..but i will wait them out.
> Smell is fantastic!!!


I've grown a lot of OG and Bubba in my time. Those all look OG dom to me Doctor Gruber at last as far as flower structure goes


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 9, 2011)

OGMan said:


> I've grown a lot of OG and Bubba in my time. Those all look OG dom to me Doctor Gruber at last as far as flower structure goes


Thanks....i have zero experience growing either one and was wondering which they looked like the most. Some do seem to have the Bubba leaf pattern but none have the golf ball like nuggets i figured babba would have.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 12, 2011)

The buds look OG dominant to me too... On the flipside they are stacked like the bubba. I see bubba structure in the nodes and shape of the plant.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 12, 2011)

QuarterbackMo said:


> The buds look OG dominant to me too... On the flipside they are stacked like the bubba. I see bubba structure in the nodes and shape of the plant.


I know...its a mystery to me. the leaf pattern on some look like bubba but the buds dont. then i have one that looks bubba leaf pattern on the bottom and OG on top. im going to take some bud pics and see if you guys can identify them.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 13, 2011)

Have any of you guys ever had a bubba or an Og that finished in 60 days or less?


----------



## mdickles (Oct 14, 2011)

ya i have grown both.i never take it under 70 days.70-75 days.i like the weight it puts on in those last 2-3 weeks.you can go from a 2oz plant to a 4oz in those last 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 14, 2011)

mdickles said:


> ya i have grown both.i never take it under 70 days.70-75 days.i like the weight it puts on in those last 2-3 weeks.you can go from a 2oz plant to a 4oz in those last 2 to 3 weeks.


Thats what i was thinking but i have one plant that looks done at 56 days. Pistils have all changed color and the trichs look to be 50-50 cloudy to clear.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 14, 2011)

I emailed Doc about it and he says they target 55 to 65 days on these with some going 70-75 days depending on various factors. Plant #2 is done and I will start the harvest tonight.

Plant #3 has a few days to a week or so to go. P1 and P4 will probably go 70 or 75 days.
Pics to come...........


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay...I started the harvest on plant #2 last night.i wanted to get a picture of the plant before i started but forgot to take it. Anyway, i was surprised this one finished so early but happy it did.
The plants are really starting to purple up but it didnt show up in the pictures...maybe next time.
I always do a multi stage harvest so here are a few shots of what i have cut so far.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

That stuff looks really good, man. Good job.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 15, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That stuff looks really good, man. Good job.


Thanks...wait to you see the others...they look even better.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 15, 2011)

He'll yeah!
Looks great Doc.
Woooooooot


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr.Gruber those look like some kills... My hats off to you that shit looks awesome... I just got really excited I can't wait to see the rest. Great job bro.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 16, 2011)

Btw those buds are definitely 100% bubba dominant idk about the smell and potency but from what I can see they look just like bubba to me.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 16, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> He'll yeah!
> Looks great Doc.
> Woooooooot





QuarterbackMo said:


> Dr.Gruber those look like some kills... My hats off to you that shit looks awesome... I just got really excited I can't wait to see the rest. Great job bro.





QuarterbackMo said:


> Btw those buds are definitely 100% bubba dominant idk about the smell and potency but from what I can see they look just like bubba to me.


Thanks!


QBMo...i think my yeild estimate was way off...looks like i have much more then i thought. we shall see. thanks for the info about the bubba like buds.....i think 2 of the others are OG dom...just a guess. the scissor hash tasted like opium..mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## greengenez (Oct 16, 2011)

lookin good doc. (both docs' I guess)


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> QBMo...i think my yeild estimate was way off...looks like i have much more then i thought. we shall see. thanks for the info about the bubba like buds.....i think 2 of the others are OG dom...just a guess. the scissor hash tasted like opium..mmmmmmmmmmm!


Sweet Ill be waiting for it... When they dry shoot me a final dry weight too I would really like to know what your yield per plant was with your setup.


----------



## medicine21 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice harvest, bro! You gotta give us a comparo between Doc's Bubba Kush vs Bubba OG Kush. I've been thinking about which one to go for... Anything you can think of... ease of growing, taste, smell, vigor, size, yeild, etc...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 17, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Nice harvest, bro! You gotta give us a comparo between Doc's Bubba Kush vs Bubba OG Kush. I've been thinking about which one to go for... Anything you can think of... ease of growing, taste, smell, vigor, size, yeild, etc...


I wish i could. I have never done his straight Bubba or his straight OG.....but I plan to after this.


----------



## medicine21 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah okay. Then how about a G-13 comparo?  You still running the 12/1 veg?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 17, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Ah okay. Then how about a G-13 comparo?  You still running the 12/1 veg?


I will do a complete smoke report and compare it too a few different strains.

I'm running 18/6 for my mothers and for the new Oh Zones Im running. When i have all my rooms completed i will be able to run mothers 18/6 and try 12/1 again but right now i dont have the space. I was only able to do it this time because my flower room was empty.


----------



## Tuco420 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice work, those girls are beautiful. Very well done i can't wait to hear your yeild totals, looks like they will be exelente for only running two 400's and a 600. How big is your flower room, what size of an area are you covering with those lights ?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 17, 2011)

Tuco420 said:


> Nice work, those girls are beautiful. Very well done i can't wait to hear your yeild totals, looks like they will be exelente for only running two 400's and a 600. How big is your flower room, what size of an area are you covering with those lights ?


Thanks...its about 8x8


----------



## Tuco420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Doc i was just checking out your G13 journal, and all i can say is WOW!!! Those results are truely amazing, did i read that correctly 12 oz's on one plant done with two 400's ???


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 18, 2011)

Tuco420 said:


> Hey Doc i was just checking out your G13 journal, and all i can say is WOW!!! Those results are truely amazing, did i read that correctly 12 oz's on one plant done with two 400's ???


Thanks!

About halfway through flower(week 5 i think) i added the 600 watt hps. And yes, it was 12 from 1 plant.I lost the other one to bud rot...my fault.


----------



## Tuco420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thanks!
> 
> About halfway through flower(week 5 i think) i added the 600 watt hps. And yes, it was 12 from 1 plant.I lost the other one to bud rot...my fault.


Oh brother here i go again, i just recieved my orders from Attitude and Vancouver SeedBank about ten days ago. $317 worth of Cali Connection, Dr Atomic and Jorden of the Islands beans, that i haven't even cracked yet and im all ready to go out and drop a couple hundred more on some Dr Greenthumbs beans. 

Oh dear God please help me, i think im a total "seedwhore". No one ever told me that growing pot and buying seeds was so addicting!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 18, 2011)

Tuco420 said:


> Oh brother here i go again, i just recieved my orders from Attitude and Vancouver SeedBank about ten days ago. $317 worth of Cali Connection, Dr Atomic and Jorden of the Islands beans, that i haven't even cracked yet and im all ready to go out and drop a couple hundred more on some Dr Greenthumbs beans.
> 
> Oh dear God please help me, i think im a total "seedwhore". No one ever told me that growing pot and buying seeds was so addicting!


lol...i know the disease of which you speak.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 22, 2011)

plant 3 has finished and p1 and 4 are right behind.P3 is the one that got nute lockout and and didnt do as well.... Here are a few pics from plant 3 befroe chop......... ..........and a picture from plant 4....look at all the purple!!!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 24, 2011)

So all of the sudden everything seems to be done and I have so little time I'm rushing to get caught up.
All plants are done and I'm starting the harvest on all of them...plant 1 will started today. 
Here are some pics of plant 4.............


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> So all of the sudden everything seems to be done and I have so little time I'm rushing to get caught up.
> All plants are done and I'm starting the harvest on all of them...plant 1 will started today.
> Here are some pics of plant 4.............


 Nice! You think you could post some dry shots of each one for us?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 25, 2011)

QuarterbackMo said:


> Nice! You think you could post some dry shots of each one for us?


I sure will.........but for now, how about a box full of plant #2?

I still have more to go on p2....


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

lokking great bro may have to invest in sum new genetics


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Oct 26, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I sure will.........but for now, how about a box full of plant #2?
> 
> I still have more to go on p2....


 Those look like some nice kush nugs that I like to see... You can see them blingin from way back... good shit doc


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 27, 2011)

This one is my pride and joy......she has so much purple in her but I dint think it showed in the pictures as much as I thought it would.
I will get more shots today..........


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet. That shit looks very nice! That purply one looks Bubba dominate, does it smell like it is?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 27, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Sweet. That shit looks very nice! That purply one looks Bubba dominate, does it smell like it is?


So far I taste both in the mix but i havent sampled p1 or p4 yet...in a few days i will!

Between p2 and p3 I like the taste of p3 better...it has more of the spice taste of the OG in it. Very complex flavors...i taste a lot of different things in these. I will go into full detail when they are cured all the way.


----------



## llamas (Oct 27, 2011)

wow those nugs look delicious!

I just sprouted some Dr.greethumb Fire Hydrant Feminized, I can not wait for them to get to flower 

http://drgreenthumb.com/GreenthumbSeedsProfiles.htm#Profile Fire Hydrant


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 28, 2011)

llamas said:


> wow those nugs look delicious!
> 
> I just sprouted some Dr.greethumb Fire Hydrant Feminized, I can not wait for them to get to flower
> 
> http://drgreenthumb.com/GreenthumbSeedsProfiles.htm#Profile Fire Hydrant


Please post up some pictures if you can...i would love to take a look at the Fire Hydrant.


----------



## llamas (Oct 28, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Please post up some pictures if you can...i would love to take a look at the Fire Hydrant.


The little ladies are just over a week out of seed, Ill get the camera fired up tomorrow for ya.


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice grow! I will def be ordering some beans from DrG..


----------



## En1 (Oct 31, 2011)

outdoor bubba x og 46n lat

N1


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 31, 2011)

En1 said:


> outdoor bubba x og 46n lat
> 
> N1


Welcome N1!
Thanks for the Pic...looks awesome.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 4, 2011)

Im still harvesting these....the bottoms of the plants are all thats left to go but it seems like it will never end. In case you dont know I always do a multi stage harvest and let the bottoms of the plants ripen up and the popcorn gets bigger.

I will post up some dry pics soon...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

Lookin forward to it. Have you smoked any yet?


----------



## StonedYa? (Nov 4, 2011)

*I got another Question : i have a florabloom 15w 150w equivalent flowering LED and a Vigorous Veg 13w 150w equivalent LED... First question is While flowering only on the Florabloom LED till 1 week untill its done can i change the light to full spectrum on it by putting both the LED's in? And other question is by putting both those lights together does that equal a 300w led? *


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> So all of the sudden everything seems to be done and I have so little time I'm rushing to get caught up.
> All plants are done and I'm starting the harvest on all of them...plant 1 will started today.
> Here are some pics of plant 4.............



Holy shit plant 4 has the looked the best the whole way through.


Those buds are fucking mouth watering man great job i wish i was groin shit like that. 



where can you order seeds of that?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> Holy shit plant 4 has the looked the best the whole way through.
> 
> 
> Those buds are fucking mouth watering man great job i wish i was groin shit like that.
> ...


 Dr. Greenthumb. http://drgreenthumb.com/ Cali connections Corleone Kush fems are Pre 98 Bubba x Tahoe Og. I wonder how they compare. Yours is Pre 98 x Ghost og right, Gruber?


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 4, 2011)

damn those are expensive. i got some pre-98 bubba i think that i'll stick with that. Great grow though. Bud Porn is amazing.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 4, 2011)

yep..mine are from Greenthumb and it is Pre 98 x OG ghost cut.

this stuff is mighty potant and tastey....Its almost too potant.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 4, 2011)

StonedYa? said:


> *I got another Question : i have a florabloom 15w 150w equivalent flowering LED and a Vigorous Veg 13w 150w equivalent LED... First question is While flowering only on the Florabloom LED till 1 week untill its done can i change the light to full spectrum on it by putting both the LED's in? And other question is by putting both those lights together does that equal a 300w led? *


I have heard that using full spectrum in flower is beneficial but i cant say for sure. One thing i notice with the LED's is they dont seem to be as "equivalent" as they say they are.
And ...yes i think putting thm together would be doubleing the wattage with better spread then a sinngle LED.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 7, 2011)

random dry bud shots from plant # 1.

I pulled just over 9 oz's from this one.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks pretty nummy Doc. Good job.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats awesome im bout to update my journal in a couple minutes check it out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 15, 2011)

Box O' Buds x2

Smoke report coming soon..............


----------



## llamas (Nov 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Box O' Buds x2
> 
> Smoke report coming soon..............


Love it! Looks like some tasty nugs, lookin forward to the smoke report!


----------



## blissfest (Nov 16, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> random dry bud shots from plant # 1.
> 
> I pulled just over 9 oz's from this one.


Wow, 9 oz's dry off that bubba og?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 16, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Wow, 9 oz's dry off that bubba og?


Yep...9 dry oz's from plant 1.....10 dry oz's from plant 4...not so good off the others though.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 16, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Yep...9 dry oz's from plant 1.....10 dry oz's from plant 4...not so good off the others though.


That is a great yield for a kush, and on Doc's web site he says the ghost og is a little heavier than the bubba. 

What do you think the other plants are gonna do? 

Do you have clones of each? And what one is your favorite?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 16, 2011)

blissfest said:


> That is a great yield for a kush, and on Doc's web site he says the ghost og is a little heavier than the bubba.
> 
> What do you think the other plants are gonna do?
> 
> Do you have clones of each? And what one is your favorite?


I have clones of all....testing is ongoing so I cant pick a keeper yet. But...plant 2 is out of the mix for sure...i cut it yesterday.

P2=6oz
p3= 4 oz

I let them veg to be pretty big so thats why i got so much.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 16, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I have clones of all....testing is ongoing so I cant pick a keeper yet. But...plant 2 is out of the mix for sure...i cut it yesterday.
> 
> P2=6oz
> p3= 4 oz
> ...


Did you top them or let them go natural? Stretch? How were they feeding heavy-lite? I followed your grow but kinda forgot some details Im about ready to run a whole pack of Doc's Ghost OG, i'll be germin em in the next couple days


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 26, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Did you top them or let them go natural? Stretch? How were they feeding heavy-lite? I followed your grow but kinda forgot some details Im about ready to run a whole pack of Doc's Ghost OG, i'll be germin em in the next couple days


Sorry, didnt see this one.
I let them go natural...no topping. I had some stretch on 2 of them but the other 2 didnt over stretch at all. Light feeding compared to what others do...look back a ways i put my feeding schedule up somewhere.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 27, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Sorry, didnt see this one.
> I let them go natural...no topping. I had some stretch on 2 of them but the other 2 didnt over stretch at all. Light feeding compared to what others do...look back a ways i put my feeding schedule up somewhere.


Thanks,

I went 100% germ rate, 11 for 11 on that pack of Ghost OG, should be a nice grow


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 27, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I went 100% germ rate, 11 for 11 on that pack of Ghost OG, should be a nice grow


Nice work...with 11 you may find more then one keeper.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 28, 2011)

SMOKE REPORT 
Dr Greenthumb- Bubba Kush (pre 9 X OG Kush (Ghost Cut)

Final Weight--- ozs
Plant #1----9.19 ozs
Plant #2---- 6.16 ozs
Plant # 3----4.14 ozs
Plant # 4----10.15ozs--(keeper!)


INFO-
Tester Name: 
Dr Gruber, Assisted by Dr Sharpe and friends.

Strain: 
Pre 98 Bubba Kush X OG Kush 

Breeder: 
Greenthumb Seeds
http://www.drgreenthumb.com/

Grower:
Dr Gruber

Method Smoked:
 Joints, glass pipes.

Soil/Hydro:
 Soil-5 gal Lowes Buckets

Flower Time- Approximately 56-70 days







SMELL-
 Fruity-Spicy-Coffee


Dominant smell of bud:
 Fruity- Spicy-Hashy


Associated smells of bud: 
Earthy-Coffee


TASTE-
It has a very complex mix of flavors with a fruity lemon start and a spicy finish.


Dominant flavor:
 Spicy- Lemon- Diesel

Associated flavors:
Earthy-musky- mix fruit-Hash

Harsh/smoothness: (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) --
7

- Cough factor? : Yes/no ---
Yes- big lung expansion.

BUZZ-
Nice Happy high to start but soon progresses to a very narcotic like buzz. The closest thing I have to a muscle relaxer or a Vicodin. 
 In moderate doses you can focus on a single task for hours.



Profile

Potency: (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) 
9.75 

Duration: (approx length of buzz, from first hit) 
4 hrs



Use: Daytime/Bedtime Bedtime only for the casual user. Daytime if you stay home.
Do not operate machinery.


Munchies: Yes/no----Yes


Comments- My favorite tasting Greenthumb strain and most potent so far.Nuff Said.


-----------------------------------------------------

CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT-
Turpentine () 
Metallic () 
Ammonia ( ) - urine () - vinegar ( ) 
Bleach () 
Lotions () - plastics ( ) - glues ( ) 
Fuel (x)
Rubber ()

SWEET-
fruity (x) - berry (x) - black/blue/raspberry () citrus () - orange () - lemon (x ) - lime () - apple () - mango () - grape () - cherry () - tutty fruity (x)

floral () - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - menthol () - spearmint () - peppermint ()

SPICY-
woody ( ) - incense () - hardwood ( ) - sage ( x) - juniper ( ) - cedar () - pine ()
basil ( ) - garlic ( ) - dill ( ) - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate () Moldy (x)

MUSKY-
earthy (x) - loam () - dirt () - musty (x) - dusty ()  Alberta spruce ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey ()  sweet skunk () Skunk (x )
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves ( ) - trees ()

Final Comments- Mmmm,MmmmmGood!



Medical qualities: Good for: Heavy Pain, Insomnia, Muscle spasms, and more.


Peace- Dr Gruber
Pictures of Product----


----------



## greengenez (Nov 28, 2011)

A true master of the smoke report. Nice work once again Dr.Gruber.
P.S. Nice trim job.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 28, 2011)

greengenez said:


> A true master of the smoke report. Nice work once again Dr.Gruber.
> P.S. Nice trim job.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 28, 2011)

This strain sounds great. May grab a pack to get it on deck!
Very nice report sounds tasty and hard hitting. Good resin content as well..


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 29, 2011)

Joedank said:


> This strain sounds great. May grab a pack to get it on deck!
> Very nice report sounds tasty and hard hitting. Good resin content as well..


Thanks. I dont think you'll be sorry if you do pick them up


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 30, 2011)

Amazing as usual doc!
Woooooot!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for following along everyone...if you have the time please check out my latest 2 journals of Doc's gear. 

The Dope-
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/493528-dr-greenthumbs-dope-medical-journal.html#post6737971

and OH Zone-
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/467531-dr-greenthumbs-oh-zone-chemo.html


----------



## OGMan (Jan 19, 2012)

As usual Dr. Gruber a very well documented grow and a professional smoke report. Hats off to you again.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 19, 2012)

OGMan said:


> As usual Dr. Gruber a very well documented grow and a professional smoke report. Hats off to you again.


Thanks OGMan...i apreciate that very much!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice report dr.gruber I just started germing 2 ghost og seeds after a good man sent me those.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice report dr.gruber I just started germing 2 ghost og seeds after a good man sent me those.


That must have been Scarhole? He is a good guy.
Ive been wanting to try the OG so please let me know how it comes out for you.

And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

No problem but after that sour diesel I'm sure its going to be dank!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 28, 2012)

Cant wait to see how Doc ghost og compares to your Tahoe

Im about to start flowering the ghost OG..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Cant wait to see how Doc ghost og compares to your Tahoe
> 
> Im about to start flowering the ghost OG..
> View attachment 2095354


Looking good and I can't wait to see too


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 28, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Cant wait to see how Doc ghost og compares to your Tahoe
> 
> Im about to start flowering the ghost OG..
> View attachment 2095354





wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good and I can't wait to see too



I have another friend who grows and loves the Tahoe and he is running the OG right now too.

here...
http://www.michiganmedicalmarijuanagrowers.com/index.php?/topic/1127-dr-greenthumbs-ghost-og-kush-grow-journal/page__pid__11088#entry11088


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 15, 2012)

ok,im going to bite the bullet and get some of these seeds.i dont like greenthumb,but i am now leading towards this strain...


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 15, 2012)

chongsbuddy said:


> ok,im going to bite the bullet and get some of these seeds.i dont like greenthumb,but i am now leading towards this strain...


Thats cool!
I really believe you will be very happy with this one. The taste alone is worth it and it took me longer to build up a tolerance to it then my other strains.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 15, 2012)

Ouch 

I nute BURNED THE SHIT OUT OF MY GHOST OG!

DAM......


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 15, 2012)

ouch!
flush it out...flush it out!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 15, 2012)

Shes starting to grow again, It happened a few weeks ago.

I was flushing like hell when i seen the claw start up, no nutes for weeks?
I think boneheadbob here also nuked his just as flower was starting.

Go *REALLY REALLY* easy on the nutes heading in to flower. IMHO


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 15, 2012)

hey dr gruber,clean out your inbox....


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 15, 2012)

maybe chemdawg#4,if its a big yielder ill go for the chem#4.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 16, 2012)

chongsbuddy said:


> hey dr gruber,clean out your inbox....



Its clear now.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 16, 2012)

so its between chem#4,818 sour og and white fire og.but im still leaning towards th chem#4


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 16, 2012)

chongsbuddy said:


> so its between chem#4,818 sour og and white fire og.but im still leaning towards th chem#4



Where does the sour og and fire og come from?


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 18, 2012)

sour og is from reservada privada and the fire og is from ograscal.
i have 100% decided to get grandoggy purps fems from connossieur genetics.i want one more strain,it might be og ghost cut s1 from the doc,but im not entirely sure.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 18, 2012)

just saw on Docs site he now has MTF and his strain "Jazz" in Fem form.....they are now on my official list.
Actually, they already were but this makes it easier for medical growers.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 18, 2012)

yes,fems are so much easier to work with..i agree.

ps.your avatar gives me the creeps!lolkind of freaky.


----------



## OGMan (May 22, 2012)

great thread from beginning to end


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 22, 2012)

Thanks OGMan!
Have you tried the Bubba OG? I love it....going to have to start a clone up soon because Im out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 24, 2012)

chongsbuddy said:


> ps.your avatar gives me the creeps!lolkind of freaky.


any better now?


----------



## greengenez (May 25, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> any better now?


Now that's creepy. I bet those are his real teeth.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 9, 2012)

and im subbed. 1400 watts of lovely.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> and im subbed. 1400 watts of lovely.


Thanks you sir......im going to run these again asap.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Gruber wassup the og n this cross is the ghost cut right?
Out of the 2 s1 ghosts I got 1 male wtf? and a fem that is in flower dong good so far. I guess in a couple more weeks I'll start seeing her really perform. I might have to reveg a cut.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

chongsbuddy said:


> sour og is from reservada privada and the fire og is from ograscal.
> i have 100% decided to get grandoggy purps fems from connossieur genetics.i want one more strain,it might be og ghost cut s1 from the doc,but im not entirely sure.


818 sour og is cali connection bruh


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Gruber wassup the og n this cross is the ghost cut right?
> Out of the 2 s1 ghosts I got 1 male wtf? and a fem that is in flower dong good so far. I guess in a couple more weeks I'll start seeing her really perform. I might have to reveg a cut.


Yep the Ghost OG is used in this cross.

A full on male or it just had male pods? Never heard of that before.

I have 1 Ghost Og going but its still in seedling stage ...my buddy Cannastyle just grew it and is raving about it. He is a big time OG lover and has cuts of just about every OG ive ever heard of.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Full on male I've seen it before from raskal seeds not dr gthumb this is a first and 100% god honest truth. I did not see no pistils whatsoever just pods.
I keep hearing about the ghost cut so I'm hoping this one here doesn't dissapoint me.. If its that good I will be ordering a pack!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Full on male I've seen it before from raskal seeds not dr gthumb this is a first and 100% god honest truth. I did not see no pistils whatsoever just pods.
> I keep hearing about the ghost cut so I'm hoping this one here doesn't dissapoint me.. If its that good I will be ordering a pack!



Strange.

Im hoping the one seed I got is a good representation and i may get a full pack as well.


----------



## rollmensmokeme (Nov 15, 2012)

Awsome grow gruber! Im jus starting out with this lovely,addicting hobby lol. Hope I achieve a green thumb like u sir. Will def be ordering when the mk id done


----------



## az913 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> Plant# 1...about 18 inches tall.


just measured mine @ wk 5 and they're 42 in tall


----------



## az913 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> Yep...9 dry oz's from plant 1.....10 dry oz's from plant 4...not so good off the others though.


Hey doc did you top them?!?


----------



## bleuballz (Dec 3, 2012)

here's mine. im gonna say 2-3 weeks 12-12. way slower tthan yours. but i do feed them veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of flower. never had this delay before though.


----------



## bleuballz (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok, let me see if I can get it to work this time...the 2nd one with the wider leaves, is a clone from the one in the other pic. 
Doubt there is anything strange about it, I've just never noticed it before.


----------



## bleuballz (Apr 28, 2013)

This one has the widest leaves of the 5 I have sprouted.
She's only like 5 weeks old, so I haven't tried her yet. 
So many issues, and setbacks this winter.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 29, 2013)

bleuballz said:


> Ok, let me see if I can get it to work this time...the 2nd one with the wider leaves, is a clone from the one in the other pic.
> Doubt there is anything strange about it, I've just never noticed it before.


ive seen it a number of times that clones look a bit different then the mothers....not sure why that is.


----------



## hendrix1442 (Nov 7, 2013)

Really good guide Dr Gruber. Ive been going through it during my free time and finally finished reading the entire thing. I just ordered Bubba OG x Ghost OG yesterday and I will be using this-especially the detailed feeding ratios (very useful). 

Currently I know what set up I'll be running but I haven't decided what soil to use but I've been looking into soil root organics although its a little pricey. I'm weary about pro mix i guess. I've used ocean forest before and have burned my plants. They came right back after the initial burn, but its still something I'd like to avoid.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 7, 2013)

hendrix1442 said:


> Really good guide Dr Gruber. Ive been going through it during my free time and finally finished reading the entire thing. I just ordered Bubba OG x Ghost OG yesterday and I will be using this-especially the detailed feeding ratios (very useful).
> 
> Currently I know what set up I'll be running but I haven't decided what soil to use but I've been looking into soil root organics although its a little pricey. I'm weary about pro mix i guess. I've used ocean forest before and have burned my plants. They came right back after the initial burn, but its still something I'd like to avoid.




Im pretty sure i used promix for this grow so if you use something else be careful following how i fed them. If the soil you get is "charged" then it's going to be different and you will probably burn them up. promix doesn't have any charge to it so i know exactly what its getting.


----------



## nickers (Mar 30, 2015)

So do you still use this lighting schedule


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 30, 2015)

nickers said:


> So do you still use this lighting schedule



no...but a lot of people are using it.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

Man... Wish you would've tried the 8/16 flower schedule that's supposed to go with the 12/1. You're supposed to get better yields and I wanna try it but I can't find any journals of it....


----------



## Archimage (Feb 16, 2020)

Good to see you again, Dr. Gruber! I have to ask though, I have only ever seen you grow Dr. Greenthumb's gear. Have you ever tried any other gear besides his?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 19, 2020)

Archimage said:


> Good to see you again, Dr. Gruber! I have to ask though, I have only ever seen you grow Dr. Greenthumb's gear. Have you ever tried any other gear besides his?


A few over the years.
Recent:
Elite Genetics- Mandarin Cookies.- Good plant. One of the 4 I did had a small amount of nanners but nothing to fret about.
Gifted to me by a friend here at RIU.

I just purchased a pack from Archive Seed Bank but I can't say anything about them yet.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 17, 2020)

Dr.......Ethos Genetics, not Elite Genetics, was the breeder of the Mandarin Cookies.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 20, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> Dr.......Ethos Genetics, not Elite Genetics, was the breeder of the Mandarin Cookies.


Thanks for pointing that out. I wish I could edit it.


----------



## Ice Cubez (Sep 13, 2021)

@Dr Gruber
how long did u end up letting these go for?

Id also love to know feed strengths and day/night time temps/humidity


----------



## TopShelftrees (Aug 30, 2022)

Always loved your threads. One of the reasons I found Dr.Greenthumb in 2011 and am very happy I did. Truly stellar genetics that are as advertised. True S1’s of legendary genetics. Much respect


----------



## TopShelftrees (Aug 30, 2022)




----------

